# [RISOLTO] kxdocker-1.0, errore all'avvio

## SilverXXX

Qualcuno ha provato kxdocker-1.0? mi dà questo errore all'avvio:

```
QObject::connect: No such slot XEPlugin_DCOPBase::xGetParameterList(QStringList*)

QObject::connect:  (sender name:   'xXML')

QObject::connect:  (receiver name: 'DCOP')

QObject::disconnect: No such slot XEPlugin_DCOPBase::xGetParameterList(QStringList*)

QObject::disconnect:  (sender name:   'xXML')

QObject::disconnect:  (receiver name: 'DCOP')

ERROR: Communication problem with kxdocker, it probably crashed.

```

Nessuno con lo stesso problema?

----------

## X-Drum

no, a me funziona perfettamente,

puoi elencare i pacchetti che hai installato per kxdocker?

----------

## Bionicle

anche a me non mi va, ho notato che alla fine dell'installazione ritorna questo warning:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> /usr/include/libkxdocker.h
> 
>  * To complete your kxdocker installation you need to emerge these plugins.
> 
>  * kde-misc/kxdocker-arpmanager bug #123991
> ...

 

Questi pacchetti non ci sono in portage, come mai?

se faccio partire kxdocker mi esce questo, ma non vedo niente:

 *Quote:*   

> kxdocker: WARNING: loading xml...
> 
> kxdocker: WARNING: loading plugins...
> 
> kxdocker: WARNING: Plugins loaded:
> ...

 

####### EDIT ##########

Come mai non mi ha modificato il file kxdocker_conf.xml??? é lo stesso della versione 0.39.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> anche a me non mi va, ho notato che alla fine dell'installazione ritorna questo warning:
> 
> [cut]
> 
> 

 

alt a me va...

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questi pacchetti non ci sono in portage, come mai?
> 
> 

 

i pacchetti per l'ultima versione di kxdocker sono tutti presenti qui

l'ebuild piu aggiornato per kxdocker è questo

-disinstalla tutti i pacchetti di kxdocker

-rimuovi tutti i files di configurazione: ~.kde/share/apps/kxdocker e ~.kde/share/config/kxdockerrc

-riemergi kxdocker seguendo le istruzioni dell'ebuild e prelevando i plugin necesari dal primo link che ho postato,

mettendoli nella tua overlay

purtroppo l'ultimo ebuild per kxdocker e i plugins necessari non sono ancora presenti in portage

perche molto probabilmente gli ebuilds verranno rielaborati prima del commit

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian).

Per quale motivo l'hai postato nel forum di discussione quando si tratta ovviamente di una richiesta di supporto con un pacchetto in portage?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SilverXXX

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Per quale motivo l'hai postato nel forum di discussione quando si tratta ovviamente di una richiesta di supporto con un pacchetto in portage?  

 

Ero convinto fosse un problema solo dell'applicazione, indipendente dall'ebuild..... per cui.....  :Embarassed: 

Cmq io ho installato tutti i pacchetti tranne gthrottle gmail gdate gbattery gapager gaclock.

Anche rimuovendo tutti i file di configurazione e facendo caricare quello che c'è all'interno del tar.gz non va  :Sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

se segui alla lettera le indicazioni che ti ho dato

ti assicuro che sarai in grado di far girare kxdocker

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365756-highlight-kxdocker.html

----------

## SilverXXX

Facendo come detto da X-Drum è andato tutto. Ora devo solo mettermi a litigare con la config  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Facendo come detto da X-Drum è andato tutto.

 

ottimo! sono contento  :Very Happy: 

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ora devo solo mettermi a litigare con la config 

 

essih purtroppo a volte il programma si "incarta" o combina appunto dei casini con

il file di configurazione

----------

## SilverXXX

Dannazione  :Evil or Very Mad:  la gestione della barra è peggiore che la versione precedente

----------

## X-Drum

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Dannazione  la gestione della barra è peggiore che la versione precedente

 

oddio imho no, rispetto alla precedente versione ho avuto mooolti meno problemi

nella configurazione della barra, certo c'è ancora del lavoro da fare ma cmq va meglio

delle precedenti versioni

----------

## SilverXXX

Raga ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere  :Crying or Very sad:  non mi salva i file di config!  :Shocked: 

Quando imposto qualcosa, salvo la configurazione, poi esco e rientro, ritorna alla config di base. Non vi è capitato?

----------

## CLod

qualcuno mi spiega come si inseriscono nuovi bottoni in questa versione?

ho installato il configurator e altri plug in

nel menù di config ho: rolling icons e aliases + altre cosette

nella precedente versione c'era il menù per configurare i bottoni

come si fa???   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *CLod wrote:*   

> come si fa???    

 

"drag'n droppa" i collegamenti direttamente dal menu di kde

sulla barra, dovrebbero apparire li dentro, se non appare nulla

chiudi e riapri il programma

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Raga ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere  non mi salva i file di config! 
> 
> Quando imposto qualcosa, salvo la configurazione, poi esco e rientro, ritorna alla config di base. Non vi è capitato?

 

dipende, non per tutto, a volte nn salvava le modifiche apportate alle icone di alcuni collegamenti,

in quel caso ho editato a mano il file di configurazione (con kxdocker non avviato)

----------

## maruscya

Ciao a tutti.

Sto cercando di installare kxdocker e relativi "pezzi" per avere un pannello stile "mac os"

Quando provo a fare un bel emerge -p kxdocker esce questo 

```

[ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/kxdocker-configurator-1.0.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/kxdocker-trayiconlogger-1.0.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/kxdocker-dcop-1.0.0-r1

[ebuild     U ] kde-misc/kxdocker-1.1.4a [0.39]

```

Quindi provo ad installare kxdocker-configuration, ma come primo pacchetto prova ad installare kxdocker-trayiconlogger. Interrompo l'installazione e provo ad installare kxdocker-trayiconlogger..... e come risposta mi installa kxdocker-configuration. Gia qui la cosa mi sembra un po' strana. Cmq alla fine decido di fare un bel emerge kxdocker e lasciare al sistema l'ordine di installazione.

Ma dopo pochi secondi l'installazione si blocca con questo errore :

```

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1295: error: invalid use of member (did you forget the `&' ?)

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1295: error: base operand of `->' is not a pointer

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1297: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct XSConfigurations'

xeplugin_configurator.h:114: error: forward declaration of `struct XSConfigurations'

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1300: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct XEConfiguration'

xeplugin_configurator.h:112: error: forward declaration of `struct XEConfiguration'

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1302: error: invalid use of member (did you forget the `&' ?)

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1302: error: base operand of `->' is not a pointer

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1293: warning: unused variable 'XSGObjectIcon'

xeplugin_configurator.cpp: In member function `virtual void XEPlugin_Configurator::store_clicked()':

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1310: error: `XEObject' has not been declared

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1310: error: `xGetXMLParser' was not declared in this scope

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1310: warning: unused variable 'xGetXMLParser'

xeplugin_configurator.cpp: In member function `void XEPlugin_Configurator::popup_icon_casella_aggiungi()':

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1325: error: `XSGObjectIcon' was not declared in this scope

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1325: error: `addedCfg' was not declared in this scope

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1325: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct XEConfiguration'

xeplugin_configurator.h:112: error: forward declaration of `struct XEConfiguration'

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1356: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct XSConfigurations'

xeplugin_configurator.h:114: error: forward declaration of `struct XSConfigurations'

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1357: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct XSConfigurations'

xeplugin_configurator.h:114: error: forward declaration of `struct XSConfigurations'

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1359: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct XGDocker'

xeplugin_configurator.h:113: error: forward declaration of `struct XGDocker'

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1359: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct XSConfigurations'

xeplugin_configurator.h:114: error: forward declaration of `struct XSConfigurations'

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1325: warning: unused variable 'XSGObjectIcon'

xeplugin_configurator.cpp: In member function `virtual void XEPlugin_Configurator::WindowAlign_textChanged(const QString&)':

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1369: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct XSConfigurations'

xeplugin_configurator.h:114: error: forward declaration of `struct XSConfigurations'

xeplugin_configurator.cpp: In member function `virtual void XEPlugin_Configurator::WindowAlign_activated(const QString&)':

xeplugin_configurator.cpp:1375: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct XSConfigurations'

xeplugin_configurator.h:114: error: forward declaration of `struct XSConfigurations'

make[2]: *** [xeplugin_configurator.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kxdocker-configurator-1.0.2/work/kxdocker-configurator-1.0.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kxdocker-configurator-1.0.2/work/kxdocker-configurator-1.0.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Anche provando a fare un pacchetto alla volta, l'installazione fallisce sempre. 

Avete qualche idea al riguardo ???

----------

## Bionicle

Prova a leggere questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3160505.html#3160505

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread di maruscya con quello segnalato da Bionicle.

Ringrazio anche Luca89 per la tempestiva segnalazione  :Smile: 

----------

## maruscya

 *Bionicle wrote:*   

> Prova a leggere questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3160505.html#3160505

 

OK ... seguendo quello che avete scritto sono riuscito ad installare tutto il necessario.

Mi rimangono grossi problemi di grafica cmq  :Sad:  quando passo sul pannello... una bella linea nera copre lo sfondo  :Sad: 

Ora controllo se c'e' qualche settaggio particolare che puo' influire sulle trasparenze/grafica/etc... 

Intanto grazie per il vostro aiuto !

----------

